# More Sad News from Another of our Members



## Heather (Mar 26, 2008)

John M. had a major cold disaster at his house this weekend - most plants (and hence his business) destroyed. 

I'm linking in the URL regarding this, with photos, from Orchid Source Forum. Please do not email him directly at this time - Wendy (who I am also emailing) is helping to coordinate support efforts - when they get to them, and I know some of our members and our Canadian members may be willing and able to help eventually (and perhaps as a forum we could make some sort of donation out of the slippertalk fund, or help with a dedicated help drive?) but right now John is, understandably, overwhelmed so I think we should just voice support here or at OSF and wait until we can be of further help. 

http://forum.theorchidsource.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=005689&p=2#000058

John was one of our first members here and I know, although he doesn't post a lot, he appreciates this forum's mission and will appreciate our thoughts and support at such a tough time. 

Hang in there John, and do let us know what and when we can do something to help!


----------



## Faan (Mar 26, 2008)

I had a look at the pictures and all I can say is that you do not wish your worst enemy to experience that.
I hope that you (John) do get assistance from your orchid friends living nearby.
Fortunately we do not experience this kind of weather in Cape Town.
I trust all will go well.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 26, 2008)

John and I have been in communication. Not only is he devastated over the loss of his plants, he is also scared for this was his only source of income and does not have the funds to get this going again. He is fearful that he may have to sell his home. His main genera that he sold were Vanda and Disa hybrids.

My heart goes out to him. I have contacted Wendy to see if she thinks John will be willing to accept some money donations from myself and a few others that have expressed interest in donating.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2008)

Ouch, That's another "let us know how we can help" situation.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh my, what terrible news!!!! Our hearts go out to him! We'd like to help out in any way we can, just let us know.

Perhaps, members would be willing to donate plants to him so that he can get started up again.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all. Thanks for the concern. If anyone wants to make a donation to help please contact me...or Ron (he has the addresses) and I will let you know where to send it.

And thanks to Heather for posting this.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2008)

That's really sad. Did he have any kind of insurance?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 26, 2008)

John was not able to find an insurance company that would cover his greenhouse or the contents. The problem with donating plants to help his is that his business entailed selling blooming Vandas and Disa hybrids. He interest in Paphs and Phrags was his personal collection.

There are many who are helping with a money donation. You can contact me here or at [email protected] for addresses where to send a check or you can contact Wendy as well.

Yes, thank you Heather for posting this!


----------



## heliomum (Mar 26, 2008)

:sob::sob::sob::sob:I think if I was in your situation I'd probably have a heartattack.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanx Ron.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 27, 2008)

Terrible.. When one plant dies due to your mistake or coincidence you feel very bad. When the whole greenhouse dies it is devastating. I don't know what I would do in such situation :sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Candace (Mar 27, 2008)

You can plan back-ups for your main systems and when the back-ups fail too...I've thought about it and have wondered myself, if I'd have the heart to replace a g.h. full of plants after such an event. I've actually had a taste of it, but with the opposite happening. My line to the g.h. was tripped due to some water getting into an outlet. It happened in the early morning of a summer day. I remember looking out my window and noting that I didn't see my fans moving in the g.h. Panic set in and I rushed out to find, no fans, no evap. cooler, no misters. It was 115 degrees and had I not noticed the fans being off or left the house all my plants would have fried. As it was there were probably 10-15 plants with significant burning and probably 30 that show heat stress for some time. 

It cost me $800 for the electrician to "fix" my line so I wouldn't be getting water into it anymore. And I got a battery temp. alarm which also isn't dependable when the battery gets low.

I feel so badly when I hear these kind of stories.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel so sorry for John and Wendy. That is so Bad.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Mar 27, 2008)

I posted this at Orchid Source Forum as well:

I'd be willing to take paypal donations through my paypal account and then convert them to one or several Canadian money orders over time to send to John directly if anyone is interested in that option. I know paypal makes my life a LOT easier when it comes to donations. 

If anyone is interested in this as an option, please PM me for my email (which is also my paypal address) and when you paypal the donation, specify it is for John M. and I will make sure he gets it. 

For Slippertalk members - you can just click on the _Make a Donation_ button and specify that it is for John M. in the notes section. I will make sure that John gets these donations.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 28, 2008)

Heather, I assume John is appreciating all the support he is getting. I would like to add my personal thanks to you and other members that have offered their support to John during this tough time.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Heather.

I know John appreciates all the help he is getting. When he is over the shock of it and gets back to some kind of normal feeling he will be posting.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 28, 2008)

Updated photos at the link Heather posted.


----------



## OrchidFrank (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't even think how John must feel. I am able and will be happy to donate hunderds of plants to help get him back in business. I have hundreds of Vandas and a lot of other plants that I will ship just as soon as I get all the shipping info. Ron, please have John call me early next week and we will have him up and running in no time. I hope others will help as well. We are a real small community and need to help each other out in times like this. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.
Frank


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 28, 2008)

Frank that is very generous of you. Please PM me with your telephone # and I will pass it onto John or should he use the main #

It has been wonderful how the orchid community is gathering together to help. John had recieved some monetary support to help with incoming bills. I and others are running some auctions for his support. 

We all belong to a great community...that I am very proud of. :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 28, 2008)

OrchidFrank said:


> I can't even think how John must feel. I am able and will be happy to donate hunderds of plants to help get him back in business. I have hundreds of Vandas and a lot of other plants that I will ship just as soon as I get all the shipping info. Ron, please have John call me early next week and we will have him up and running in no time. I hope others will help as well. We are a real small community and need to help each other out in times like this. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.
> Frank



Bravo! Frank Bravo! My hat off to you!!! You are truly an angel!!!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Mar 28, 2008)

oh, my word! Frank! That is amazing! Thanks to you and everyone at K-S for stepping up to such a cause. 

Wow, I am just floored by this...words don't really cut it....


----------



## Wendy (Mar 29, 2008)

Frank...thank you. You have no idea how much I appreciate this. John has been my best buddy for some time now and it breaks my heart to see this disaster happen to him. My hat is off to you Sir, for your kindness and generousity.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 29, 2008)

This is truely amazing how everybody is stepping up to help John out. I have known John and Wendy for many years and they are both great people,they would do the same for someone else in the same situation. I myself would like to thank everyone who has stepped up to help out in this sad time for John.
We can only hope that he can get up and running again as he is such a great grower of plants.
Thanks everyone


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 29, 2008)

Frank, you are a true gentleman, and have made a very generous offer. It is inspiring to see how everyone is pitching in to help. It is great to see everyone respond to someone in their time of need. 

There was talk earlier in the year of doing an auction as a fundraiser for the forum, perhaps this Spring when the weather is better for shipping. Since the forum is in better shape financially (for the moment at least) maybe we could divert some funds to John if we proceed with it.

Eric


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that's a fine idea, Eric.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2008)

I started auctioning some of my plants at the OSF to help suppport John and others have followed suit. I was planning on asking Heather if I could post a few here as well but haven't had the oportunity yet to look through my slippers.


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

Of course, Ron, that's fine.


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds as though Krull-Smith's going to be busy at Longwood today...


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2008)

Heather. I am a firm believer in karma...what goes around, comes around...I figure it wouldn't hurt to start the karma ball rolling by posting info about Frank's generosity at the OSF.


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

We've gotten some nice donations in the last couple days. Thanks everyone so far!


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

Thought I'd link this thread in over here...
http://forum.theorchidsource.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=16;t=005474;p=1#000015


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2008)

Heather I have posted 3 auctions in the sale/trade section to benefit John Marcotte. I encourage others to bid and often as well as following suit and post an auction or 2 to benefit John


----------



## Wendy (Mar 29, 2008)

Good going Ron. I'm hoping to arrange an auction at one of the societies up here and will donate plants to that. If that can't be arranged I will post here or OSF.

I have a nice 14"ls Paph sanderianum that I am willing to auction off (plus a couple others)...I will sell it as soon as I can finalize plans...either a society auction or online.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been keeping up on this post since it was put up!! 

To John, even though I don't know you, You are in my prayers for a speedy recovery. 
I will lend my supprt for an Auction of my P. hybrid seedlings!! 


Tom


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

OKAY. 

I just talked with my bank and because we are dealing with Canada, they suggest that I hold onto donations until we have up to $500 (we're at $229 right now) and that we either do a Mastercard Giftcard for up to $500 for a $5.00 fee or wait until we have $1000 and do a wire transfer with a $35 fee. The latter insures that the funds are there without a delay. I may call again tomorrow and try to get another response and see if it is different. 

Int'l money orders are held up with timing by several weeks. US mo's are also just a disaster, it sounds like - so MOs are out. But I'm not yet sure about wire transfers or traveller's or gift checks - they seem more reliable. 

does any of that make sense?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm in Canada now. Had a ***** of a time getting reimbursed for my flight. Consider a *Postal* money order? Ended up working well for getting money from CA to US. 

-Ernie


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2008)

I hate to suggest this, but why don't you encourage Wendy or John to set up a paypal account? Its free, easy and would solve all these problems. 

As a last resort, you cold paypal me the money, and I'll send a check to Wendy. I know $35 isn't the end of the world, but it seems a bit steep to me.

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2008)

It's been suggested Kyle, but I don't think either is willing from what I've heard. I'm just trying to help! 

You are too, clearly! I may take you up on paypalling you the cash, but we'll still take a double hit as we get some taken out when donations come in and we'll get them taken again if I send it on to you., no?


----------



## Roy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ron-NY, could please pass on my regards to John. Having lost my entire Cymbidium collect & sales etc, (10000+ plants ) under similar circumstances I know exactly how he feels. Having read the responses to the crisis in this forum, my faith in humanity continues to climb. I wasn't the recipient of such kindness from so many, no as much as phone call. I am not in a position to assist John myself except for a kind word of encouragement and praise those able to help.
Roy.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2008)

Heather said:


> It's been suggested Kyle, but I don't think either is willing from what I've heard. I'm just trying to help!
> 
> You are too, clearly! I may take you up on paypalling you the cash, but we'll still take a double hit as we get some taken out when donations come in and we'll get them taken again if I send it on to you., no?



I don't use PayPal enough to know the ins and outs. I guess if there is enough money, 2-5% will be more then the $35 money order fee. Think about it, the offer is there if you need it.

Kyle


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2008)

Roy said:


> Ron-NY, could please pass on my regards to John. Having lost my entire Cymbidium collect & sales etc, (10000+ plants ) under similar circumstances I know exactly how he feels. Having read the responses to the crisis in this forum, my faith in humanity continues to climb. I wasn't the recipient of such kindness from so many, no as much as phone call. I am not in a position to assist John myself except for a kind word of encouragement and praise those able to help.
> Roy.


Roy, I will. Sorry to hear that you had to go through a similar situation.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2008)

Roy said:


> Ron-NY, could please pass on my regards to John. Having lost my entire Cymbidium collect & sales etc, (10000+ plants ) under similar circumstances I know exactly how he feels. Having read the responses to the crisis in this forum, my faith in humanity continues to climb. I wasn't the recipient of such kindness from so many, no as much as phone call. I am not in a position to assist John myself except for a kind word of encouragement and praise those able to help.
> Roy.


I can't imagine how devastating that must have been.


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2008)

I just heard from John. he said not to worry about personal checks:

"I phoned my bank (Royal Bank of Canada) and explained my situation and that people wanted to send me personal cheques from the USA. I asked if I there would be any problem with negotiating these cheques, even though they were drawn on a USA bank account. I was told "No, there is no problem in doing that". It might in cases of very large amounts, take up to 15 days to clear; but, there is no chance of the cheques being refused. Also, of course, the cheque amount will be converted into Canadian dollars when it is deposited into my account.......and there is no charge for doing that....and there is no handling fees whatsoever either. So, a simple, personal cheque is just fine. I will get the full amount intended by the giver and there are no fees to eat away at it either!"- John Marcotte

*I am still willing to take Paypal donations for those who would rather send money that way, I will get them to John via checks ASAP.*


----------



## e-spice (Apr 2, 2008)

OrchidFrank said:


> I can't even think how John must feel. I am able and will be happy to donate hunderds of plants to help get him back in business. I have hundreds of Vandas and a lot of other plants that I will ship just as soon as I get all the shipping info. Ron, please have John call me early next week and we will have him up and running in no time. I hope others will help as well. We are a real small community and need to help each other out in times like this. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.
> Frank



Wow that's an extraordinarily kind gesture Frank. I am really impressed by that. We are so lucky to have someone like you in the orchid community!

e-spice


----------



## John M (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all!

Last night, I spoke to Frank Smith of Krull Smith Orchids. He's going to be checking back with me in a few weeks when things are cleaned up and I'm ready to receive plants. At that time, he and I will put our heads together and figure out what he's got that he can send to me that I can use. Of course, different businesses cater to different customer's tastes. He and I discussed the fact that there's no point in him sending me anything that doesn't fit my business and which the bulk of my particular customers wouldn't want to buy. What a great guy!

Let there be no mistake, Frank Smith is one heck of a nice, kind, generous man! If I may be so bold; I'd like to request that you please support Krull Smith with your orchid business in the future. Bravo Krull Smith Orchids and Thank you Frank!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 2, 2008)

John I know it wasn't easy for you to make that call. 

Frank IS a great man, I have heard of other wonderful things he has done as well. Not only is he a great man he is also a great slipper grower with quality plants. I have admired many of his multiflorals and there have been many awards given on them. I have a stunning lowii in my collection from him. I also have a couple of his Catts as well. Check out this lowii!! This is the quality of his flowers. I could recommend Krull-Smith on both counts! Caring and Quality!


----------



## John M (Apr 2, 2008)

John I know it wasn't easy for you to make that call. *Well yes; but, it was okay of course. I felt kinda' odd calling him under these circumstances; but, Frank is such a great gentleman, he made me feel at ease in no time. In less than a minute, I felt like I was speaking with a long time, close friend.* 

Frank IS a great man, I have heard of other wonderful things he has done as well. Not only is he a great man he is also a great slipper grower with quality plants. I have admired many of his multiflorals and there have been many awards given on them. I have a stunning lowii in my collection from him. I also have a couple of his Catts as well. Check out this lowii!! This is the quality of his flowers. *Absolutely stunning Ron! Drool!*


----------

